#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the types of IOT platforms?

## Bhavya

We are presently witnessing a blast in IoT deployment and resolutions around the world. IoT platforms are developing as the essential support of this IoT deployment. Can someone tell me the types of IoT platforms?

----------

